# When do you let go of a stagnant friendship/relation?



## Kitagawa Megumi (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm finding it hard to decide on when it is sensible to let go of a friendship/relation. And even when I have severed ties, I try to reconnect but it fails and I find myself getting into this cycle quite often. My Fe makes no sense, what with that nostalgia on the good times etc and on the other hand, I get into Ti-Si loops where I analyze the life out of a situation. I kind of want to just hermit away or plaster on a mask for some time as I get along with social interactions.. though that will eventually tire me too. What say you Perc, thoughts? :frustrating:


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Just cut ties and stop thinking about it.......the past is in the past think about something else.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

apathy said:


> I'm finding it hard to decide on when it is sensible to let go of a friendship/relation. And even when I have severed ties, I try to reconnect but it fails and I find myself getting into this cycle quite often. My Fe makes no sense, what with that nostalgia on the good times etc and on the other hand, I get into Ti-Si loops where I analyze the life out of a situation. I kind of want to just hermit away or plaster on a mask for some time as I get along with social interactions.. though that will eventually tire me too. What say you Perc, thoughts? :frustrating:


When it is a harmful relationship I move on. I have tons of people I know but don't have a deep friendship with. There are some people I remove from my life because they are a negative influence, are leaches, etc, but otherwise I just stay friendly with them. If it is a romantic interest that is a bit different, just realize no relationship is perfect and you will get bored at times if you stay with someone long enough... time to change the routine then but not necessarily the partner.


----------

